# Spec Ops Driver???  In Petawawa???



## jet.tek (23 Feb 2009)

So I was looking throught the APS openings for AVS m/cpl's and I saw an opportunity for a Spec Ops Driver...open for my trade...driver...in Petawawa!  

LOL...ne 1 have any idea what the heck this job would entail...require...know anyone who is in the unit? (which ever one it is)?

Some info would be great  !

Thanks


----------



## Gramps (23 Feb 2009)

This is pure speculation but I am thinking it may have something to do with driving.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84149.0.html


----------



## dapaterson (23 Feb 2009)

Open source info:

In Petawawa are both CSOR and 427 SQn, both focussed on Special Operations.  Odds are the position would be with one of those two groups (and, as an AVS, probably with 427).


----------



## jet.tek (23 Feb 2009)

Gramps said:
			
		

> This is pure speculation but I am thinking it may have something to do with driving.




You're a genius


----------



## Gramps (23 Feb 2009)

Really? You think? Thats odd because I was thinking the exact same thing about you.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

I guess you should both have a gander here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84149.0.html





Oh!  By the way......Petawawa only has one "t"; but the "A....W....A" can go on forever.


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Feb 2009)

Don't get all excited just cause it has Special Ops in the job title doesn't mean your going to driving super secret ninja vehicles deep behind enemy lines or even be close to the sharp end of the stick. What you will be is a Supporter within CANSOFCOM and more directly a Supporter for one of the SOF units in Petawawa (IE: CSOR or 427 SOAS) though as a AVS it's pretty obvious which unit.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2009)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Don't get all excited  though as a AVS it's pretty obvious which unit.



Maybe, maybe not. There is an aweful lot of ATR jobs out there that are assigned to an MOCs and do not corespond to the member's typical unit of employment.


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Feb 2009)

You could be right, but the point will stand that it's still a support position and just because it says special Op's doesn't mean it's doing superninjarecce driving LOL

In fact I am 100% it's pretty mundane


----------



## Armymedic (24 Feb 2009)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> In fact I am 100% it's pretty mundane



I would certainly agree.


----------



## jet.tek (24 Feb 2009)

Thanks BulletMagnet and Aviator for at least making an effort to answer my question. I didn't think it would have been too glorious of a job either. Sounds pretty cool though....and I do love fordin' in the field.. I was lookin for a bit of a change of scenery...just curious.

As for the rest of the thread...It is not my intention to come i here and start s**t. But I also dont expect to come in here and get taken for some kind of punk who doesn't know his a** from a hole in the ground. If I wanted a smart mouth answer to a question I would have asked the 30 comedians in the lunch room.

What I was looking for was a little more insight to a position that seemed to have a little change of pace than what i'm currently in. Maybe a point of view from someone who has some first hand experience or knowledge. If all I'm gonna get is this kind of cr*p then whats the point of posting in this forum...my first post at that...nice.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Oh!  By the way......Petawawa only has one "t"; but the "A....W....A" can go on forever.



Thanks for the spelling lesson.

Out.


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Feb 2009)

jet.tek said:
			
		

> What I was looking for was a little more insight to a position that seemed to have a little change of pace than what i'm currently in. Maybe a point of view from someone who has some first hand experience or knowledge.



Fact is, you probably won't get much of the details you're looking for, not because of the job, but of who and what the job supports.

May be more exciting then what you're doing now, but not nescessarily glamorous.

If you want more details, your best bet is to check out the CANSOF site, and give a call to the recruiting section, maybe they can give you more nitty gritty.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Feb 2009)

Further to BW7's response, an *opinion* for you to judge how you will.....

People judge you by what you write here; it's all we have to form an initial impression. If you take the effort to compose a professional, competent-appearing question, you are _much_ more likely to get a similar response.

Taking just one minor clause from your post....


> "LOL...ne 1 have any idea..."


LOL  Is your question serious? Something's amusing here?
ne 1 "ne 1"?? WTF? Is this 13 year-old speak for "anyone"?
have any idea Pretty focused question there.


If you're really hurt by the quality of the responses received, please re-read your initial, impression-forming post, before playing the 'woe is me' card. Yes, you got slagging responses -- responses pretty much in sync with the type of question asked. You claim to be a MCpl, yet your question is indistinguishable from many Wii-sniper wannabes posting here. Truly sorry, but that's the way it appears to folks here who don't look at their watches when discussing 'time in.'

Now, I don't speak on behalf of Army.CA, let alone CANSOFCOM......but I'd guess if you put effort into _appearing_ more professional, you'd have a better chance of getting useful responses.


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Feb 2009)

Jet,

BW7 has it pretty much right contact recruiting at CANSOF to ask any specific questions you may have to them and they will answer it if it does not violate OPSEC for the Command.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (28 Feb 2009)

> yet your question is indistinguishable from many Wii-sniper wannabes posting here



aha that made me laugh  ;D


----------



## Teflon (1 Mar 2009)

Spec Ops Driver:







Anything else would be just a normal Ops Driver!


----------

